# SE ohio rabits



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

my dad needs a place to hunt rabits... we live in vinton county...


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Plenty of areas down in Wayne Nat'l Forest...
Ohio Power has alot of bunnies too...


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

hey tom,
if your dad ever gets down to sw ohio let me know i'll hook him up

ps. i was just thinking about you last month, i caught a 22" muskie siting on my quad in the middle of eagle creek casting for smallmouth


----------

